# Is there a single ****ing success story for Aurorix?



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey all
So i just saw my pdoc for the first time in a month. I was dearly hoping to get prescribed nardil/parnate, but unfortunetly he 'doesn't want to get sued if i eat a cheese sandwich'. Instead he offerred me aurorix, another maoi, which i agreed to, in fact i thought it might actually be better for me.

After looking at the reviews though, this seems like the most useless antidepressant in the book.. 

I am pretty damn angry at the moment. Im failing in college, i have two weeks to pick up my game otherwise i wont graduate, i specifically say this to my pdoc and he gives me this piece of ****.

Has anyone tried this? I dont care if you had major side effects, im just hoping to all hell that this isn't one of those sugar pill medications..


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Most meds get very bad reviews by (always the same) people over here Porterdog, you should have noticed that trend


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

just try it then decide whether it's good or not, what else can you do?


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Never even heard of it to be honest and I thought I had heard of about every med out there lol


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

They hadn't even heard of it on my department at the psych ward where they put me once LOL

This doesn't mean it is a bad drug or doesn't work at all though, really give it an honest go Porterdog. I will even give you a positive enforcement to start off with: even though it will very probably be less effective than the 'real' maoi you wanted, you will have more sexual functioning left with this one


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

actually i think it sounds pretty safe and effective
would be happy to give it a shot


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

I was only on it for a few weeks BUT I considered it a good antidepressant personally. For anxiety not so much but antidepressants and anxiety disorders, we all know by now


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

oke i found some czech site and there some gal, will try to translate to english



> I have taken Aurorix for about 2 years, and that was after Bromazepam, Alprazolam, Sulpiride, Mirtazapine, Olanzapine, these had more side effects than benefits. Next to these Aurorix has been wonder for me. Without any strong side effects this medication worked so well that I could discontinue all psycho-meds. Fast forward year and half I am feeling same good as I used to on it. So I have very positive experience.


i dont know her problem, but either depression and/or anxiety (label-use)

hope this answered your thread question.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

It's used so little you won't find much reviews. Every one of the medicine veterans here will acknowledge that it's always better to try for yourself, nothing to lose. The worst thing you can do is completely disregard an option based on a bad and biased internet-review. 

Case in point: look at the constant ssri-bashing here, then look at the actual number of people that say they ARE helped by them in norad's poll-thread. (number still climbing...) That makes for a totally different, more realistic picture to people who start looking for info on here and only read the bashing.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Porterdog said:


> Has anyone tried this? I dont care if you had major side effects, im just hoping to all hell that this isn't one of those sugar pill medications..


I am currently in my 3rd week @ 300mg/day (150 am 150pm).

So far i have noticed a boost in my energy and drive to be more outgoing/social. Yay.

I rate it quite highly so far as it doesnt have the s**tty effects of mind numbing ssris and sexual dysfunction and i enjoy its mildly stimulating properties.

In fact, the only bad thing i can say about it (which isnt even really bad anyway) is minor headaches for the first two weeks.

Getting to sleep can be made easier if the second dose is taken at lunchtime as opposed to dinner.

I like it.


----------



## OrieLoo (Feb 16, 2012)

I understand how you feel as I was very recently given BuSpar for my anxiety. I became very frustrated when I read a bunch of negative experiences with it. But, I am giving it a shot anyway. I took my first dose last night. 

I think you just have to keep an open mind and try everything you can. The more you cross out on your list the closer you are to finding what will work.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Or the closer you are to knowing you are doomed for a life, but I suspect everyone wants to keep this a happy-party?


----------



## OrieLoo (Feb 16, 2012)

I am a senior majoring in Psychology and have worked in the mental health scene for 2 years. I have yet to meet someone who didn't find a medication that _helped _them. Notice I didn't put cure. That's where therapy and learning how to find coping skills within yourself instead of an external sources comes in.

Sometimes it just takes longer to find what helps then we would like.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

There are people on here claiming to feel nothing from just about anything. Obvious complete BS. The moderators unfortunately think it is ok to allow. (I think they call this 'trolling' on other boards). I agree on the second part with therapy for cure as well. We need you posting here more often!


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Inshallah said:


> There are people on here claiming to feel nothing from just about anything. Obvious complete BS. The moderators unfortunately think it is ok to allow. (I think they call this 'trolling' on other boards). I agree on the second part with therapy for cure as well. We need you posting here more often!


Ya I've noticed a few trolls on this forum. *cough* spartan. 
I don't know buddy, just try it and see what happens, could end up being awesome and worst case scenario it doesn't work and you stop taking it, nothing to lose really


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

I find that a combo of Buspar,klonopin,welbutrin and zyprexa works for me ) I have never heard of the one youre trying but I agree with alot of people, try it and see what it does for you.Pills effect everyone so differently that it is hard to nail down side effects. Hope it is going well for you!! Good luck.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Oioioi123 said:


> Ya I've noticed a few trolls on this forum. *cough* spartan.
> I don't know buddy, just try it and see what happens, could end up being awesome and worst case scenario it doesn't work and you stop taking it, nothing to lose really


He's not the worst one Oi, there are several others as well, but one stands out as the absolute king troll. I'm surprised he was never banned before but apparently he's good acquaintances with one or more mods (small improvement possible there for our otherwise very fine job doing moderators)

PM me with your guess on the main troll Oi, I'm anxiously awaiting if you'll hit the jackpot on your first attempt. It's clear as crystal to see for everyone so if you do need a second chance, you suck 

Also for one or all moderators: please PM me as well if you wish to communicate about the trolling and hopefully improve this board by doing so. I think there are some interesting things to discuss and more importantly, things happening now that should not be tolerable AT ALL, befriended with a moderator or not.

There aren't many who suffer from this disorder/disease, there seem to be even less internet forums on the matter, I think our goal *should be* to make a difference in this condition that get's little attention and in which a lot of new ground can be discovered, partly through us members. There's plenty of smart chaps here and this is one of the first and only forums related on the matter that pops up in google so we a rather large audience or at least in potention.

I will follow up once some people who are in charge here contact me and are interested in a general improvement of this forum. (I never implied it was bad now, just to be clear on that)


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

Oioioi123 said:


> Ya I've noticed a few trolls on this forum. *cough* spartan.
> I don't know buddy, just try it and see what happens, could end up being awesome and worst case scenario it doesn't work and you stop taking it, nothing to lose really


apart from time? :time


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Its quite a weak medication, has stimulating effects. no sideeffects like the dreaded ssri's so thats a bonus. Im not sure it would benefit someone with severe depression tbh.


----------



## stillsearching (Feb 22, 2012)

Social phobia has been linked to a gene mutation resulting in excess Sirtuin (which incidentally leads to longer life). Excess Sirtuin increases the amount of MAO-A which results in lower amounts of Serotonin and Noradrenaline and other stuff. Theoretically your medication Aurorix in inhibiting MAO-A could treat underlying cause if its a SIRT1 gene mutation. Anyway it wont work in two weeks, no antidepressant will. Benzos,exercise etc are short term helps till it works well (if it does work, not all anxieties have same underlying causes).
http://www.drugdiscoverynews.com/index.php?newsarticle=5662


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> I am currently in my 3rd week @ 300mg/day (150 am 150pm).
> 
> So far i have noticed a boost in my energy and drive to be more outgoing/social. Yay.
> 
> ...


Hey man
I started it today, 300mg. I cant say its not placebo but i feel a little more energetic and social, no side effects either . Probably placebo though


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

stillsearching said:


> Social phobia has been linked to a gene mutation resulting in excess Sirtuin (which incidentally leads to longer life). Excess Sirtuin increases the amount of MAO-A which results in lower amounts of Serotonin and Noradrenaline and other stuff. Theoretically your medication Aurorix in inhibiting MAO-A could treat underlying cause if its a SIRT1 gene mutation. Anyway it wont work in two weeks, no antidepressant will. Benzos,exercise etc are short term helps till it works well (if it does work, not all anxieties have same underlying causes).
> http://www.drugdiscoverynews.com/index.php?newsarticle=5662


Interesting , i've not heard of this theory before


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

stillsearching said:


> Social phobia has been linked to a gene mutation resulting in excess Sirtuin (which incidentally leads to longer life). Excess Sirtuin increases the amount of MAO-A which results in lower amounts of Serotonin and Noradrenaline and other stuff. Theoretically your medication Aurorix in inhibiting MAO-A could treat underlying cause if its a SIRT1 gene mutation. Anyway it wont work in two weeks, no antidepressant will. Benzos,exercise etc are short term helps till it works well (if it does work, not all anxieties have same underlying causes).
> http://www.drugdiscoverynews.com/index.php?newsarticle=5662


Its more complexthen that; the sirtuin genes do a ton of differend things; mimicking one thing wont work;thats like writing a post and then not pressing the reply button.

This stuff is complete garbage


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

sparky10 said:


> Interesting , i've not heard of this theory before





crayzyMed said:


> Its more complexthen that; the sirtuin genes do a ton of differend things; mimicking one thing wont work;thats like writing a post and then not pressing the reply button.
> 
> This stuff is complete garbage


I understand where you are coming from fella. Is there not a chance though if the gene mutation leads to excess MAO-A at the expense of serotonin/ Noradrenaline depletion than there is infact a chance that the aurorix would have a bone fide action??
Is this theory aswell a reason why the irreversibles like nardil and parnate may be v.effective for SA?


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Porterdog said:


> Hey man
> I started it today, 300mg. I cant say its not placebo but i feel a little more energetic and social, no side effects either . Probably placebo though


Good to hear. How have you been going recently?
Did the activating effects fade or stay for you?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I would like to try this eventually, although its not in my country (USA). But I heard that one guy got a script that he used in canadian phamacies.


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm on my 4th week at 600mg, may as well be a placebo.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

I wonder how this drug would fare on the super high doses some are apparently using (1200-2400 mg). I'm thinking of giving the 1200 mg a try (alongside ECT) if my psychiatrist let's me.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Oioioi123 said:


> Never even heard of it to be honest and I thought I had heard of about every med out there lol


Lol, you will NEVER know all of them, there are milllions!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is Aurorix a medication? Is it legal?
I have never heard of it.

It sounds like aurora borealis. You may see pretty colors while on it.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is Aurorix a medication? Is it legal?
> I have never heard of it.
> 
> It sounds like aurora borealis. You may see pretty colors while on it.


:teeth

It's actually pretty good as far as side effects are concerned at least.


----------



## Jimbow (May 10, 2013)

*Aurorix = Manerix = Moclobemide*

Hey, I took Moclobemide for years. I got it prescribed in Europe and when I returned to the USA, I had a British pharmacy send it to me. It is not yet approved in the United States. It worked very well for me, and no side effects except maybe an occasional headache, easily treatable with Excedrin. (Who really knows what caused their headache?) I got a new doctor who flipped out when I said I was taking it, because as I say, not yet approved in the USA. That doctor switched me to Bupropion, which sometimes keeps me awake, and increases my anxiety especially when I get too much caffeine. Aurorix is good medicine for me, but maybe your results will be different. Bupropion is OK too, but it may be linked to problems with sugar metabolism (which I have now).
The best drug ever for me was tianeptine (Stablon, Coaxil, Tatinol). That drug made me 100% well, prevented anxiety, improved my memory, prevented my S.A.D., and alleviated my social anxiety too, all without any (none, nada) side effects. Unfortunately, it too is not approved in the USA, and I am thinking it never will be, because it makes some people "happy" again. Is that bad??? The USDA thinks it is bad. They believe "Euphoria" is an unacceptable side effect for any drug. So we can have anti-depressants in the USA that are good enough that you can drag your sorry butt out of bed and go to work, but we can't have anti-depressants that repair our reward mechanism and return the full joy of living.


----------

